# Help with cancelling Sunset Royal timeshare



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2019)

This post came from a two-year old thread and I've moved it to its own thread on this forum.



Karl Villarosa said:


> Good day danny my name is karl and i live in canada.. i have the same situation with your parents however i am only 30 years old and i have 2 kids.. How did your parents escape sunset group and finco?


Welcome to TUG, Karl. This thread was started about two years ago and Dani's last post was in September 2017, so she may not see your question.

If you bought a timeshare in Mexico and need information about it, feel free to start a new thread on the Mexico forum.


----------



## Karl Villarosa (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes we have bought a time share in mexico under sunset royal.. i have the same situation with his parents. I have contacted Profeco but all they said is i should contact sunset royal first and if they did not cancel i should contact them. Also there is a law firm in google its name is mexlaw. I want to know if mexlaw is a legal law firm.. they have an office here in Canada.


----------



## Karl Villarosa (Aug 6, 2019)

This is our first encounter with timeshare we have no idea what we have been trough until i have read the contract when we came back to canada


----------



## Karl Villarosa (Aug 6, 2019)

I have bought a time share in mexico under sunset world. Anyone here who got out after their 5 days cancellation period? Also i have read on google a law firm called mexlaw.. are they legit lawyers and can they save me from this timeshare? I am in contact with the sunset group as of the moment trying to convinve them to cancel my contract


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2019)

First things first. If you want to rescind, and are within the allowable (5 day) time frame, get that letter in the mail pronto. No law firm necessary. And I will say that law firms do not have magic words or potions that will make a contract 'go away'.

Good Luck. Time is of the essence. If that time has passed without your notifying the seller that you want to terminate the contract will be difficult. Prepare to play hardball if you want out. But frankly the reasons you bought are valid and fully half of TUGgers bought our first timeshares at retail from the developer. 

Jim


----------



## Karl Villarosa (Aug 6, 2019)

Greetings i have bought a timeshare in cancun mexico undee sunset world. Will closing my credit card do any damage on me? I have downpayed almost 3400 US dollars thru my credit card.. I am planning just to cancel my credit card and walk away from it rather than them continously grabbing money feom me


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2019)

Karl Villarosa said:


> Greetings i have bought a timeshare in cancun mexico undee sunset world. Will closing my credit card do any damage on me? I have downpayed almost 3400 US dollars thru my credit card.. I am planning just to cancel my credit card and walk away from it rather than them continously grabbing money feom me


I cannot tell you exactly how much damage your closing the account while another entity keeps charging to it. But it is not likely to do your credit any good. Expect letters and calls from collectors. And since in Mexico, you don't really own anything, ultimately they will take whatever money you've paid and terminate your membership. We don't recommend this at your young age. It can take 10 or more years to rebuild your credit.

Jim


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 6, 2019)

Karl Villarosa said:


> Greetings i have bought a timeshare in cancun mexico undee sunset world. Will closing my credit card do any damage on me? I have downpayed almost 3400 US dollars thru my credit card.. I am planning just to cancel my credit card and walk away from it rather than them continously grabbing money feom me




You didn't mention the date you purchased this.  Are you still within the legal rescind date?   If so you should send a rescission letter via Registered Mail.

Also, I would be worried that they already have your $3,400 down payment so you may be on the hook for that.

I am confident that other TUG members will have something to say about this transaction and recommendations.




.


----------



## Karl Villarosa (Aug 6, 2019)

I bought it last July 15


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 6, 2019)

Karl Villarosa said:


> I bought it last July 15





Unfortunately you are now an owner.   I would think that $3,400 is now also history.

This is a difficult learning lesson for anyone.





.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> First things first. If you want to rescind, and are within the allowable (5 day) time frame, get that letter in the mail pronto. No law firm necessary. And I will say that law firms do not have magic words or potions that will make a contract 'go away'.
> 
> Good Luck. Time is of the essence. If that time has passed without your notifying the seller that you want to terminate the contract will be difficult. Prepare to play hardball if you want out. But frankly the reasons you bought are valid and fully half of TUGgers bought our first timeshares at retail from the developer.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Priya P (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello Jim,

I myself purchased a timeshare 2/15/2020 and cancelled on 2/28 obviously passed the 5 days. I was told to send an email to cancel which I did and didn’t hear back from anyone until yesterday. Now they are offering me a lower package for 10,000 the first one was 24,900. I told them I want to cancel and of course they are not trying to staying that I didn’t send the mail registered in 5 days. I contacted a group in Mexico suppose to help those with this sunset royal timeshare scam. Is there any hope for me getting out of this thing or do I need to go with their lower offer? I’m so confused and don’t know what to do. I do have a 2pm call with the agency that says they might be able to get me out of it.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 7, 2020)

Priya P said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> I myself purchased a timeshare 2/15/2020 and cancelled on 2/28 obviously passed the 5 days. I was told to send an email to cancel which I did and didn’t hear back from anyone until yesterday. Now they are offering me a lower package for 10,000 the first one was 24,900. I told them I want to cancel and of course they are not trying to staying that I didn’t send the mail registered in 5 days. I contacted a group in Mexico suppose to help those with this sunset royal timeshare scam. Is there any hope for me getting out of this thing or do I need to go with their lower offer? I’m so confused and don’t know what to do. I do have a 2pm call with the agency that says they might be able to get me out of it. They are called Mexican Timeshare Solutions.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2020)

Priya P said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> I myself purchased a timeshare 2/15/2020 and cancelled on 2/28 obviously passed the 5 days. I was told to send an email to cancel which I did and didn’t hear back from anyone until yesterday. Now they are offering me a lower package for 10,000 the first one was 24,900. I told them I want to cancel and of course they are not trying to staying that I didn’t send the mail registered in 5 days. I contacted a group in Mexico suppose to help those with this sunset royal timeshare scam. Is there any hope for me getting out of this thing or do I need to go with their lower offer? I’m so confused and don’t know what to do. I do have a 2pm call with the agency that says they might be able to get me out of it.


There are no magic words to 'get you out' of this purchase. However, they really have no hold on you. There is no deed. You don't actually 'OWN' anything. So just do nothing. DON'T CALL! They'll send some letters. You'll lose whatever money you've already given them. If they have access to your bank or credit card accounts, change them. DO NOT PAY ANY MONEY TO ANYONE TO GET OUT OF THIS! Those upfront fee outfits are scams.

Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jul 7, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> DO NOT PAY ANY MONEY TO ANYONE TO GET OUT OF THIS! Those upfront fee outfits are scams.


I agree with what Jim wrote above and just want to emphasize that you should not pay anyone anything that promises to "get you out" of this purchase.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 9, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> There are no magic words to 'get you out' of this purchase. However, they really have no hold on you. There is no deed. You don't actually 'OWN' anything. So just do nothing. DON'T CALL! They'll send some letters. You'll lose whatever money you've already given them. If they have access to your bank or credit card accounts, change them. DO NOT PAY ANY MONEY TO ANYONE TO GET OUT OF THIS! Those upfront fee outfits are scams.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Jim


It’s called Mexican timeshare solutions an attorney and he said they will need to take them to court and file something where I no longer require these services since I don’t anything. They advised I don’t pay anything until the court in Mexico cancels this contract. Their flat fee is 2k in I win the case. Meanwhile sunset royal said they will report me to collections based on the promissory note I signed. Can they ruin my credit?


----------



## Priya P (Jul 9, 2020)

Karen G said:


> I agree with what Jim wrote above and just want to emphasize that you should not pay anyone anything that promises to "get you out" of this purchase.


Can sunset royal ruin my credit? They said they are sending me to collections


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2020)

Priya P said:


> Can sunset royal ruin my credit? They said they are sending me to collections


Unless your credit is marginal anyway, it's unlikely a negative report would 'ruin' your credit. Actually, the track record is that defaulting on a timeshare indicates that it can actually improve your score. (1) Any negative report gives you the right to post a rebuttal on your credit report (They wouldn't cancel the membership even though I offered it back and let them keep $????) (2) possible creditors can look at your defaulting from a timeshare as freeing up whatever you had committed to TS, to now be available to use as disposable income- More money for you to pay towards THEIR loan.

This 'law' outfit cannot do anything you can't do yourself. Tell Sunset Royal to pound sand. They can have their membership back. There is NO ownership or deed to foreclose. The only hold they have on you is to terminate your membership- and THAT'S what you want anyway. It's just a vacation membership club.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jul 9, 2020)

Priya P said:


> It’s called Mexican timeshare solutions an attorney and he said they will need to take them to court and file something where I no longer require these services since I don’t anything. They advised I don’t pay anything until the court in Mexico cancels this contract. Their flat fee is 2k in I win the case. Meanwhile sunset royal said they will report me to collections based on the promissory note I signed. Can they ruin my credit?


I hope you haven't paid anything to this "attorney" because that likely is a big scam, too.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 9, 2020)

Priya P said:


> It’s called Mexican timeshare solutions an attorney and he said they will need to take them to court and file something where I no longer require these services since I don’t anything. They advised I don’t pay anything until the court in Mexico cancels this contract. Their flat fee is 2k in I win the case. Meanwhile sunset royal said they will report me to collections based on the promissory note I signed. Can they ruin my credit?


Priya, please read the complete thread from Redweek.  https://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=21342;page=1;query=Mexican Timeshare Solutions

MTS does not have a good reputation on the internet.  You can do more research on your own.  My best guess is that they will ask for some payment before they start any "work."  You can leave the timeshare by simply stopping payment.  There is nothing to guarantee that if you hire MTS, you won't still be hassled by the resort.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 10, 2020)

Karen G said:


> I hope you haven't paid anything to this "attorney" because that likely is a big scam, too.


No I haven’t they sent me their contract but I started doing some research on them and this is how I found this forum. My question now is will stop paying them ruin my credit? I would like to purchase a new house in the next two years and worried about my credit being impacted. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2020)

Priya P said:


> No I haven’t they sent me their contract but I started doing some research on them and this is how I found this forum. My question now is will stop paying them ruin my credit? I would like to purchase a new house in the next two years and worried about my credit being impacted. What are your thoughts?


Based on the reports of others on TUG, I doubt that it would affect your credit that much. Jim's post #18 above has good info for you.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 10, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Unless your credit is marginal anyway, it's unlikely a negative report would 'ruin' your credit. Actually, the track record is that defaulting on a timeshare indicates that it can actually improve your score. (1) Any negative report gives you the right to post a rebuttal on your credit report (They wouldn't cancel the membership even though I offered it back and let them keep $????) (2) possible creditors can look at your defaulting from a timeshare as freeing up whatever you had committed to TS, to now be available to use as disposable income- More money for you to pay towards THEIR loan.
> 
> This 'law' outfit cannot do anything you can't do yourself. Tell Sunset Royal to pound sand. They can have their membership back. There is NO ownership or deed to foreclose. The only hold they have on you is to terminate your membership- and THAT'S what you want anyway. It's just a vacation membership club.
> 
> Jim


Jim I want to thank you for this information. I was about to go with their ridiculous offer to sign up with their vacation membership of 6k for access to their website for discounted traveling and 10 weeks stay at the hotels 1 week per year. Which I was only doing that for the sake of my credit. But these services I don’t need. They telling me this is the way I can get out of my original membership that I want to cancel.


----------



## Priya P (Jul 10, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> Priya, please read the complete thread from Redweek.  https://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=21342;page=1;query=Mexican Timeshare Solutions
> 
> MTS does not have a good reputation on the internet.  You can do more research on your own.  My best guess is that they will ask for some payment before they start any "work."  You can leave the timeshare by simply stopping payment.  There is nothing to guarantee that if you hire MTS, you won't still be hassled by the resort.


Thank you I did and definitely not going to sign up with anyone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2020)

Priya P said:


> No I haven’t they sent me their contract but I started doing some research on them and this is how I found this forum. My question now is will stop paying them ruin my credit? I would like to purchase a new house in the next two years and worried about my credit being impacted. What are your thoughts?


@Grammarhero tracks such things. He's a U.S. based attorney. He'll see this and can perhaps provide some historical numbers to help you assess the risk of a credit hit.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 10, 2020)

Priya P said:


> Thank you I did and definitely not going to sign up with anyone.


Sorry you are in this situation.  Out of 22 mortgage defaults reported on TUG, 13 got reported to the credit agencies.  Does the TS have your SSN in the financial paperwork?  If not, it will be hard to report to the credit agencies, especially if you have a common name.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 11, 2020)

Priya P said:


> Thank you I did and definitely not going to sign up with anyone.


@Priya P We hope you are well and healthy.  If you made the difficult decision to default, please kindly let us know if your credit got affected.  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## DArk (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi to everyone here 
My membership purchase agreement with Sunset Royal ends this Dec 31,2020. Upon calling the member services, they informed me there’s an addendum that says it’s a lifetime membership.  
does it mean I can still end my membership as per the contract date?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

DArk said:


> Hi to everyone here
> My membership purchase agreement with Sunset Royal ends this Dec 31,2020. Upon calling the member services, they informed me there’s an addendum that says it’s a lifetime membership.
> does it mean I can still end my membership as per the contract date?


Do you have the addendum? If not, they need to send it to you to show where you signed it.


----------



## DArk (Sep 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you have the addendum? If not, they need to send it to you to show where you signed it.


Yes I have an addendum


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2020)

DArk said:


> Yes I have an addendum


Well, what does it say?


----------



## DArk (Sep 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, what does it say?


It does say lifetime membership. Isn’t the addendum tied up to the contract?


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 10, 2020)

DArk said:


> It does say lifetime membership. Isn’t the addendum tied up to the contract?


@DArk We are you are well and healthy.  If you made the difficult decision to default, mind sharing if your credit got affected?  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 30, 2020)

DArk said:


> It does say lifetime membership. Isn’t the addendum tied up to the contract?


@DArk we hope you are well and healthy. If you made the difficult decision to default, please kindly let us know if your credit got affected. It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## giapet27 (Dec 19, 2020)

Following this thread, since we also have a lifetime Sunset membership (Fishermen's Village in Playa Del Carmen since 2005). We tried to give it back and Sunset refused.  We are permanent residents of Mexico, own actual physical Mexican property (two condos), so we're concerned that not paying the contract could affect our property and residency here. We no longer need the timeshare and no longer want the annual dues. We are very tempted to stop paying as well.  If they terminate our membership and that's the end of it all, great!  Not terribly worried about our credit, but don't want any liens on our Mexican properties or black marks on our residency status.  We also reached out to MexLaw (legitimate, but expensive attorneys) and are trying to decide if it's worth paying them to get us legally released. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 19, 2020)

giapet27 said:


> We also reached out to MexLaw (legitimate, but expensive attorneys) and are trying to decide if it's worth paying them to get us legally released.



Rarely, if ever, will you see anyone here on TUG recommend an attorney to "get [one] legally released".  What will an expensive attorney do for you that you can't do yourself.  Besides, since you just have a membership and not actual deeded property (at least with FV/Sunset), all FV/Sunset can really do to you is terminate your membership, which is what you want.


----------



## DArk (Jan 7, 2021)

giapet27 said:


> Following this thread, since we also have a lifetime Sunset membership (Fishermen's Village in Playa Del Carmen since 2005). We tried to give it back and Sunset refused.  We are permanent residents of Mexico, own actual physical Mexican property (two condos), so we're concerned that not paying the contract could affect our property and residency here. We no longer need the timeshare and no longer want the annual dues. We are very tempted to stop paying as well.  If they terminate our membership and that's the end of it all, great!  Not terribly worried about our credit, but don't want any liens on our Mexican properties or black marks on our residency status.  We also reached out to MexLaw (legitimate, but expensive attorneys) and are trying to decide if it's worth paying them to get us legally released. Any advice would be appreciated!


My purchase agreement with Sunset ended Dec 31,2020. Although there’s an addendum that says lifetime, per legal counsel, the addendum is tied up to the contract. So I have emailed them and send them a letter letting them know, I am not extending our membership.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 8, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if the TS Developer (i.e., Sunset) writes lifetime addenda to their contracts in order to get around legal limitations to the number of contracts they sell.  That seems to be a pattern in Mexican TS.  They have a high season that distinctly tapers off and the contracts I've seen for other ones refer seem to the sale of weeks registered with a governmental entity that are good for a set period, but they are happy to give you an additional certificate or addendum that provides some access beyond that period.  As a result, they have "sold" you lifetime access or a RTU that is renewable beyond its expiration date, but can resell that same week to someone else once it has expired without having to worry about a deedback or anything like that.  The nice thing is that you could hold them to the addendum if you wanted to, but they probably couldn't hold you liable for it once the contract runs out.  Just my personal thoughts on the situation - no legal advice intended.


----------

